# Tide Differences: Onion Key



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone know the difference in tidal stages from Onion Key to Alligator Bay in the backcountry of the Everglades National Park? Last Sunday, the high at Onion Key was at 1:38 p.m. with the next low occurring at 9:55 p.m. I had planned to end the day in the area of Alligator Bay, figuring the water would be dropping from the mangrove shorelines. When I got to that area around 2:30 p.m., it appeared to be slack low tide. Any insights as to the differences in tides based on the Onion Key charts?


----------

